# افضل برنامج لرسم الدوائر الإلكترونية pcp ، دائرة عادية (ارجوا التثبيت)



## Omar Mekkawy (6 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم:56:​ 


موضوعي اليوم هو : ​ 


برنامج PCB Wizard 3.50 Pro Unlimited​ 

برنامج لا غنى عنه بالنسبة للمهندسين :10:​ 

برنامج لا يتم تسطيبه على الجهاز :8:​ 

يمكنك انشاء اي عناصر الكترونية :8:​ 

اضغط على F1​ 

ستجد قائمة مساعدة كبيييييييييييييرة فيها كل حاجة​ 






​ 


هذه دائرة انا رسمها بواسطة البرنامج PCP​ 






​ 


هذه دائرة جاهزة للطبع PCP​ 

و عملها على لوحة نحاسية ​ 





​ 


اي استفسار سأرد عليه ان شاء الله​ 

:55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55:​ 
أراكم بالموضوع القادم​ 
:55:​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

اخى
هل لاحظت الخطأ فى رسم المتكاملة ne555 حيث أن اطرافها متراصة على جانبين متوازيين وليست على الجهات الأربع؟


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (8 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم :56:

هذا خطأ من مصنع البرنامج 

شكراً على النصيحة
​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (22 أغسطس 2010)

:55::55:السلام عليكم 

:83::83::83:هل هناك المزيد من الردود:83::83::83:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (3 سبتمبر 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم:56:

:55:هل هناك المزيد من الردود:55:​


----------



## d0deee (3 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي استغرب لماذا تقول عنه افضل برنامج لعمل PCB ...هل جربته وقارنته مع البرامج الاحترافية مثل proteus 
انا جربت هذا البرنامج من حوالي سنة وهو لايقارن مع البرامج الاحترافية


----------



## عبد الحي2 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخوة الأعزاء إن البرنامج الذي لا غنى للمهندسين عنه هو برنامج express pcb وبعد تجربتي له وجدته أفضل برنامج وليس من الصعب التعلم عليه وإليكم الرابط .. أرجو المساهمة في نشره:

http://www.expresspcb.com/ExpressPCBBin/ExpressPCBSetup.exe


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (18 سبتمبر 2010)

عبد الحي2 قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء إن البرنامج الذي لا غنى للمهندسين عنه هو برنامج express pcb وبعد تجربتي له وجدته أفضل برنامج وليس من الصعب التعلم عليه وإليكم الرابط .. أرجو المساهمة في نشره:
> 
> http://www.expresspcb.com/expresspcbbin/expresspcbsetup.exe



شكراً لك ​


----------



## سعد عبد العزيز1 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

عمر خالد حامد قال:


> :56:السلام عليكم:56:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم اخي الغالي 
اين اجد هذا البرنامج​


----------



## سعد عبد العزيز1 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الحمدلله وجدت الرابط ولاكن كيف اتعلم البرنامج


----------



## tl01001 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 سبتمبر 2010)

tl01001 قال:


> بارك الله فيك



السلام عليكم
شكراً لكم​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك المزيد من الردود
:81::81::81::81::81::81::81:
:80::80:​


----------



## amrshalby (14 أكتوبر 2010)

عبد الحي2 قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء إن البرنامج الذي لا غنى للمهندسين عنه هو برنامج express pcb وبعد تجربتي له وجدته أفضل برنامج وليس من الصعب التعلم عليه وإليكم الرابط .. أرجو المساهمة في نشره:
> 
> http://www.expresspcb.com/expresspcbbin/expresspcbsetup.exe


 
مشكووووووووووووووور:20:


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

amrshalby قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووور:20:



شكراً لك​


----------



## يزن_ميكاترونكس (21 يوليو 2011)

الله يجزيكم الخير جميعا


----------



## ادور (23 يوليو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررركتير لك كل كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2011)

ادور قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررركتير لك كل كل التقدم والنجاح



العفو اخي الكريم 
:84: وشكراً لك على ردك :84:
وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## شامل الكل (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور .............................................مشكور 
مشكور... ......مشكور.....................مشكور.........مشكو ر
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور
مشكور........................مشكور ............................مشكور
مشكور... .................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. .................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور..................................... ......... مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكو رمشكور
مشكور
مشكور .............................................مشكور 
مشكور... ......مشكور.....................مشكور.........مشكو ر
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور
مشكور........................مشكور ............................مشكور
مشكور... .................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. .................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور..................................... ......... مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكو رمشكور


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (11 أغسطس 2011)

شامل الكل قال:


> مشكور .............................................مشكور
> مشكور... ......مشكور.....................مشكور.........مشكو ر
> مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور
> مشكور........................مشكور ............................مشكور
> ...



* العفو اخي الكريم 
:84: وشكراً لك على ردك :84:
وكل عام وانتم بخير
*​


----------



## abdallah73 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

d0deee قال:


> اخي استغرب لماذا تقول عنه افضل برنامج لعمل PCB ...هل جربته وقارنته مع البرامج الاحترافية مثل proteus
> انا جربت هذا البرنامج من حوالي سنة وهو لايقارن مع البرامج الاحترافية



والله احسن من البروتيوس ماشفت لكن نشكرك علي الاهتمام


----------



## asna.2 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

_*شكرا على هذا البرامج *_


:30::30:​


----------



## asna.2 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

_*ششششششششششششششكرا *_


:30::30:​


----------



## djmai (24 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلآ على البرنام لرائع


----------



## sam_pon (12 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير على ما تقدموه من نفع لإخوانكم المبتدئين


----------



## howkman (20 يناير 2013)

اهم شي يكون خفيف وسهل علشان المبتدئيين


----------



## نديم هاشم (24 يناير 2013)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## talalkassem (3 يونيو 2013)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## eng-mohamedali (30 سبتمبر 2013)

اعانكم الله على مافيه خير للجميع


----------



## كوكو01234 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ممتاز تسلم ايديككككككك


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك 
وبارك الله فيك


----------

